# Shifter stop or not



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys could use some help here.. getting ready to install my Hurst shifter..after reading the directions it says you can choose not to use the shifter stop.. now I am torn between using it or not using it.. just curious what your opinions are and for those of you that have installed the Hurst did you use it or not...Thanks ..Jay


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

04Cosmo said:


> Hey guys could use some help here.. getting ready to install my Hurst shifter..after reading the directions it says you can choose not to use the shifter stop.. now I am torn between using it or not using it.. just curious what your opinions are and for those of you that have installed the Hurst did you use it or not...Thanks ..Jay


i don't have the Hurst (let me know in a year if yours is still working) but on mine i used the stops. just make sure you set them correctly and use red loc-tite to they don't loosen up


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a GMM Ripshift Race ver. I would use the stops. I've heard you can get away without using stops, go ahead but use them.


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok thanks i guess I will use it then....Jay


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> i don't have the Hurst (let me know in a year if yours is still working) but on mine i used the stops. just make sure you set them correctly and use red loc-tite to they don't loosen up


I hope it lasts A year!! only reason I purchased it was I had some summit bucks to spend and didnt want the B&M after all the horror stories I have read...Jay


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

04Cosmo said:


> I hope it lasts A year!! only reason I purchased it was I had some summit bucks to spend and didnt want the B&M after all the horror stories I have read...Jay


i'm not trying bust your chops but there have been quite a horror stories about these too


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah I know but I had to pick the the better of the two.. the Hurst and the B&M is all that summit carries.. maybe I should have just waited and got the GMM oh well ill give it A shot wouldnt be the first time I have wasted money and Im sure it wont be the last..Jay


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

04Cosmo said:


> Yeah I know but I had to pick the the better of the two.. the Hurst and the B&M is all that summit carries.. maybe I should have just waited and got the GMM oh well ill give it A shot wouldnt be the first time I have wasted money and Im sure it wont be the last..Jay


maybe they've upgraded it but there's some part that wears and the shifter suddenly goes completely limp and won't shift. i think some have taken it apart and modified it so it would work again. go down to post #16


----------



## 04Cosmo (Feb 8, 2009)

Might have to look into that.. maybe mod it before I install it I cant find any posts on that problem might check the other forum thanks for the heads up..Jay


----------

